# Jo-Ann's Fabrics Halloween sale--InStore and Online



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jo-Ann's Fabrics has all halloween decor 50% off right now. The store I was in had lighting, tombstones, spiders, fogger, mister, indoor and outdoor decor. Some decent stuff left. Oh and the store I was in had a good selection left of their Funkins carvable pumpkins and carving accessories, also 50% off. 

Also they had Halloween Inspirations Costumes on sale for 50% off. Spirit Fabric collection is 50% off. All Wilton halloween foodcrafting supplies including the 3D Skull baking pan is 30% off. 

Check out their weekly sales flyers for a complete listing.

Their online store also has similar discounts. No coupons needed. A few items that are online only are on sale like Wilton's Skull Ice Mold Kit, Candy Mold Eyeballs, etc.


Starting Sunday, October 17 - Saturday, October 23 will kick off Jo-Ann's Annual MoonLight Madness sale, instore and online. There are some 50% off coupons available (off regular price item only however). I picked up my coupons in the store but suspect they will be sent in email soon too.


----------

